# Overseas Stocks - BREAKOUT Alerts!



## excalibur (5 July 2005)

I`ve got to report this one because its one of my personal stocks.
KCS is a gas and oil company in Texas. With a ratio of 90 to 10. That means more gas.
The market in the past month has broken out.
I have waited to report it because she was very volatile in the last 12 months.


----------



## RichKid (5 July 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				excalibur said:
			
		

> I`ve got to report this one because its one of my personal stocks.
> KCS is a gas and oil company in Texas. With a ratio of 90 to 10. That means more gas.
> The market in the past month has broken out.
> I have waited to report it because she was very volatile in the last 12 months.




Excalibur,
I've started this new thread for outstanding breakouts involving non-ASX listed foreign stocks, hence my reason for moving your post here from the ASX Stock Chat forum thread on breakouts: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=835. Thought I'd explain this so others will be aware of the two threads. Note that these are breakouts in the TA sense rather than any other. 

Strictly speaking, it should be a breakout to a new all time high rather than just a break of a downtrend or other pattern.

Nice move up recently for KCS, let's see if it can respect the previous high during any pullback. There may be a few sell orders at around that important level which may be triggered. Looking good so far, good to watch volume imo.


----------



## excalibur (6 July 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Excalibur,
> I've started this new thread for outstanding breakouts involving non-ASX listed foreign stocks, hence my reason for moving your post here from the ASX Stock Chat forum thread on breakouts: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=835. Thought I'd explain this so others will be aware of the two threads. Note that these are breakouts in the TA sense rather than any other.
> 
> Strictly speaking, it should be a breakout to a new all time high rather than just a break of a downtrend or other pattern.
> ...




Thanks again Rich. I see that Big Brother is watching over me.
Now I know were to post my alerts. I thought that the other thread was for all breakouts
Cheers


----------



## excalibur (14 July 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Here is another stock where we should keep our eyes open...
There is something cooking by l`oreal.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Now here's a BREAKOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wish I had bragging rights for this one LOL!


----------



## excalibur (14 July 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Now here's a BREAKOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish I had bragging rights for this one LOL!



Nice one there wayne.
Hope she stay   up there


----------



## excalibur (1 August 2005)

*Re: Overseas Stocks- BREAKOUT Alerts!!*

Does anybody remember poor old General Motors and how Kirk Krekorian the millionaire helped the defeated company.
Well take a look at this:


----------



## over9k (1 September 2020)

Ok so I was going to gravedig this thread but don't want to put a whole stack of work into it if nobody's going to read it. Do many members here trade on the NYSE? Could I get a like on this post from everyone interested and I'll make a few posts if I know they're actually going to be read by anyone other than me?


----------

